# New Driver Account Rejected.



## Umair (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey Everyone, 

I am new here and hoping that i am posting in right section. 

I tried to signup with uber 2 weeks ago in New Jersey and after 2-3 days i got email back from Hirease with my background report which should my license is active & i had 2 tickets which it showed and i got 2nd email from them that your account is currently being reviewed. 

After few days i logged into partners.uber and noticed i was able to logon and could see my dashboard. In dashboard under all my documents it says "ACTIVE" and i decided to contact uber to ask them where i can pick up phone in new jersey and i got response telling me that your account was rejected . 

I asked them via email why i was rejected and rep replied that you should check with DMV and when i asked what i need to ask DMV i was told "Check if your license is ACTIVE". 
Such a bs reply, because the background reports clearly states that my license is active & even the dashboard says its active, anyways i went to local police station and had them check my license and was told it's active (i knew a cop who did it for me). I emailed them back with hirease report and told them look at this repot and i also went to town police department and i am told that my license is active so can you please check. 

Then this morning i got a reply after 3 days stating that your application was rejected and was decided not to move forward with your application. Please contact Hirease regarding your background question. 

I called hirease and they told me your background is clean, ur license is active and Uber is able to see the same report we have so we don't know why they telling you to check with DMV. Then i asked her if my account was rejected and i was told no our record doesn't show that you were rejected.

I emailed above hirease response to Uber via email again, but not no response from them. 

Can anyone suggest me what i really need to do at this point? Is there uber office in new jersey? Any help/suggestions are welcome  

Thanks.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

What were the 2 tickets for? And how long have you been licensed in NJ?


----------



## Umair (Feb 2, 2015)

Well one was speeding & one was disobey traffic device, got them in new york when i used to drive yellow cab and if you aware of nyc police, giving tickets to cab drivers is their hobby  
I have my license since from 2002. 

I thought may be my ticket caused this, but i asked few friends who had more & major tickets then i do and they were able to sign up and working with uber.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe it's a sign of what to come? ...Uber ON!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Umair said:


> Well one was speeding & one was disobey traffic device, got them in new york when i used to drive yellow cab and if you aware of nyc police, giving tickets to cab drivers is their hobby
> I have my license since from 2002.
> 
> I thought may be my ticket caused this, but i asked few friends who had more & major tickets then i do and they were able to sign up and working with uber.


Yea i agree the severity of those tickets should not cause a rejection. I wonder if they could tell from the report that you got them in a Taxi and thus don't want to have any ex taxi drivers on their roles? Even though they have plenty of them, they just may not know they were Ex cabbies.


----------



## Umair (Feb 2, 2015)

LOL if that's the case just out of curiosity i know someone working currently in uber had a speeding ticket last year doing 30 over the speed limit and mine was 15 over the limit. I know a lot of friends who had speeding tickets and yet working. I am just curious !!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

We can only speculate. We don't have a clue.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe you've committed a crime you don't remember? Maybe it's not the speeding ticket? Maybe you have a murder charge you can't recall


----------



## Umair (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmm no report doesn't say any such thing as if you got them as a cabbie or regular driver. It just says the State in which you got those tickets. NY & NJ Uber are full of cabbies & limo drives so i don't really think that is it. I knew uber is bad, but never knew they are this bad that even they don't know why they rejecting you hahahahah


----------



## Umair (Feb 2, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Maybe you've committed a crime you don't remember? Maybe it's not the speeding ticket? Maybe you have a murder charge you can't recall


CJ ASLAN ... YOU ARE FUNNY


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

There IS such a thing as a false rejection. If you haven't gotten a response from a manager already, argue with the CSR until you get one.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Within weeks of being accepted you'll be asking yourself why you don't just quit. Sometimes it just takes days.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

But he does not have access to a CSR since he has been rejected


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But he does not have access to a CSR since he has been rejected[/QUO]


I'm trying to understand what you mean here. Being rejected doesn't keep him from emailing support.


----------



## anna molly (Jan 24, 2015)

is your account still active on your dashboard?


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Umair said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am new here and hoping that i am posting in right section.
> 
> ...


Sure I can suggest what you really need to do. Read this review board and all the posts and see working for Uber sucks and the company sucks and find yourself a job rather then ruining your car and wasting your time. I drove for 6 months and their last rate cut did it for me it is clearly not worth the money, my car being destroyed and the aggravation.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Maybe it's a sign of what to come? ...Uber ON!


More like a sign from above...

Saying Uber sux. Find something else.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Umair said:


> Can anyone suggest me what i really need to do at this point? Is there uber office in new jersey? Any help/suggestions are welcome





Walkersm said:


> I wonder if they could tell from the report that you got them in a Taxi and thus don't want to have any ex taxi drivers on their roles?


Uber has to show everyone that it's background checks are better and deeper then taxi's and some taxi drivers are not good enough to drive uber .
*Uber Toronto says it has rejected more than 25 licensed cab drivers.*
*http://mobilesyrup.com/2015/01/26/uber-toronto-says-its-rejected-more-than-25-licensed-cab-drivers/*


----------



## Umair (Feb 2, 2015)

Hahahaha Thanks guys !! 

Well few things ... I just sent a last email giving em a mouthful & to few of you... thanks God i have a job and i was just trying to make some extra money on weekends for some extra expenses which came up and nothing else. I wouldn't do uber ever on permanent basis LOL. It was just a shot to meet my needs for next couple of months and nothing else, but ohhh wellll i guess it wasn't worth it at all  

Anyways thanks for ur comments guys !!!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Is Lyft in NJ? Might be interesting to see if they take you! LOL


----------



## Ed P (Aug 4, 2015)

I think that hirease is weak. The only way that they could confirm that I've had a license for longer than a year is for me to email them a copy of an old license. My license was renewed earlier this year but I've been licensed for 30 years.


----------

